# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Книга продаж 18%

## shiyri

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, при формировании книги продаж ндс считается по 18%, как сделать 20%?
1с бухгалтерия 8.3.10.2505 редакция 2.0.60.3

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, при формировании книги продаж ндс считается по 18%, как сделать 20%?
> 1с бухгалтерия 8.3.10.2505 редакция 2.0.60.3


Обновить конфигурацию. Текущий релиз 2.0.66.82.
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## Online_Z

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, при формировании книги продаж ндс считается по 18%, как сделать 20%?
> 1с бухгалтерия 8.3.10.2505 редакция 2.0.60.3


Откуда НДС 20% в 2.0.60.3 ?!
Новая ставка в отчетах в БП 2.0 появилась начиная с 2.0.66.74, а лучше новее

----------


## shiyri

BP83_2.0.66.82_updsetup.zip скачал этот файлик, делаю из конфигуратора:
конфигурация-поддержка-обновить конфигурацию-указываю на распакованный сетупом папку с файлом 1cv8.cfu и конфигуратор не находит обновления.
В чем ошибка подскажите пожалуйста?

----------


## shiyri

BP82_3.0.10.08_setup.zip скачал это файл, так же попробовал сделать обновление, вроде пошло, но в конце вышли ошибки:



> На удаляемый объект Подсистема.СтандартныеОтч  ты есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
> ОбщаяФорма.ФормаНастройки  олонтитулов.Справочная информация
> На удаляемый объект ЭлементСтиля.ТекстСообщен  яИнформации есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
> Документ.ПачкаДокументовС  В_6_4.Форма.ФормаДокумента.Ф  орма
> Документ.ПачкаРазделов6Рас  четаРСВ_1.Форма.ФормаДокуме  нта.Форма
> Документ.ПередачаСЗВ4вПФР.  орма.ФормаДокумента.Форма
> Документ.СведенияОТрудово  СтажеИЗаработкеСЗВ4.Форма.  ФормаДокумента.Форма
> Обработка.ПодготовкаДанны  ПФР2014.Форма.Форма.Форма
> На удаляемый объект ЭлементСтиля.ФайлЗанятыйД  угимПользователем есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
> ...


удалил большую часть, все не влазит....

----------


## shiyri

BP82_3.0.10.08_setup.zip скачал это файл, так же попробовал сделать обновление, вроде пошло, но в конце вышли ошибки:



> На удаляемый объект Подсистема.СтандартныеОтч  ты есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
> ОбщаяФорма.ФормаНастройки  олонтитулов.Справочная информация
> На удаляемый объект ЭлементСтиля.ТекстСообщен  яИнформации есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
> Документ.ПачкаДокументовС  В_6_4.Форма.ФормаДокумента.Ф  орма
> Документ.ПачкаРазделов6Рас  четаРСВ_1.Форма.ФормаДокуме  нта.Форма
> Документ.ПередачаСЗВ4вПФР.  орма.ФормаДокумента.Форма
> Документ.СведенияОТрудово  СтажеИЗаработкеСЗВ4.Форма.  ФормаДокумента.Форма
> Обработка.ПодготовкаДанны  ПФР2014.Форма.Форма.Форма
> На удаляемый объект ЭлементСтиля.ФайлЗанятыйД  угимПользователем есть ссылки в объектах основной конфигурации:
> ...


удалил большую часть, все не влазит....

----------


## shiyri

Все не вошло

----------


## shiyri

очень много не удаляемых объектов

----------


## Online_Z

> BP83_2.0.66.82_updsetup.zip скачал этот файлик, делаю из конфигуратора:
> конфигурация-поддержка-обновить конфигурацию-указываю на распакованный сетупом папку с файлом 1cv8.cfu и конфигуратор не находит обновления.
> В чем ошибка подскажите пожалуйста?


Сначала нужно обновиться с 2.0.66.3 до 2.0.66.12, потом с 2.0.66.12 до 2.0.66.21 и т.д. до последнего.
Обновлять без промежуточных категорически не рекомендуется.

----------


## Fltr

> BP83_2.0.66.82_updsetup.zip скачал этот файлик, делаю из конфигуратора:
> конфигурация-поддержка-обновить конфигурацию-указываю на распакованный сетупом папку с файлом 1cv8.cfu и конфигуратор не находит обновления.
> В чем ошибка подскажите пожалуйста?


файл 2.0.66.82 предназначен для обновления с релизов не ниже 2.0.66.75.
следует обновляться последовательно.
цепочку обновлений подберите здесь
http://gran-it.net/updatesetOld.php

----------

